# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  نجمات الليل ... سنوات الضياع !!!

## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ابي الكل يسمع هذي القصيدة الي تتكلم عن ام البنين عليه السلام
ويبدي رئيه فيها حيث ان المنشدين خلصو كل الحانهم
وصارو يستخدمون الحان المسلسات والاغاني
واليوم هذي القصيدة الجديدة بروعة كلماته
الا انها بالحان ..... مسلسل سنوات الضياع 
اترك التعلق لكم في استخدام مثل هذه الالحان في ذكر اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وهذا رابط القصيدة
 
انتظر آرآئكم

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الظاهر ان كل أطوار العزاء أنتهت من العالم 
ومابقى غير لحن سنوات الضياع منشان يستخدمونه
جد ماقدرت أستوعب واني أسمع 
مو قادرة أتخيل أسم الامام الحسين وأم البنين سلام الله عليهم ينذكروا مع هذي الموسيقى
جد مسخرة ( عذراً على الكلمة)
بس لان الصراحه السالفة مسخوها
وبعيداً عني أني الانسانه الكبيرة الفاهمة
لما شغلتها كانوا معي أطفال في الغرفة
وكل واحد قام يسألني الحين هذا ويشو
سنوات الضياع 
لالالا داكو يقول الحسين وأم البنين
فقاموا يسألوني لاويه يقول كذا
وهو سنوات الضياع ؟؟ 
وقتها أنا ماقدرت أرد على الاطفال 
يعني بشو راح أرد عليهم
أقول الهم إن اطوار العالم كلها خلصت 
ومالقوا غير لحن سنوات الضياع يستخدموهـ ..
الحين أنا أبي أسأل هذا الي عمل هذا اللحن
ويش مقصده 
يبي اللطمية تشتهر عشان إنها بلحن سنوات الضياع
أو شو مقصده من السالفه كله ؟؟
وهذا الي قال اللطمية يبي يشتهر بهذا اللحن 
ويصير أسمه على كل لسان
ويصير إنسان مشهور 
وفي النهاية يمكن يوديه النار ..؟؟
والله الكلمات جداً جميلة وحرام يخربونها بهذا اللحن ..
الله يسامحهم بس ..
والله يرد إليهم عقولهم عشان مرة ثانيه يعرفون يفكرون زين
قبل يطرحون أي شي ..
الله يعطيك العافية أخوي على الطرح ..
والله يهديهم إن شاء الله ..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

والله حرام 

قبل فترة  شفنا ان بعض المطربين صاروا ياخدون اطوار بعض اللطميات ويحورون في كلماتها ويحولونها الى أغاني وما قدرنا نبلعها وما رضيناها لتراثنا الاسلامي الي راح نورثه لأولادنا 

اما اننا نوصل لمستوى اخد الحان المعروفة ( المشهورة في مجالس اللهو) ونحولها للطم ...هذا هو الانحدار بعينه 

بكذا حللنا الاغاني
  يعني ايش راح نقول لاولادنا ...الأغاني حرام  ماراح يصدقون اساسا 

والي تعب نفسه وركب كلمات جميلة على اللحن المعروف ما يقصد الا الشهرة واثارة البلبلة 

ما اقدر اقول غير الله يكون في العون 

مشكور الناري على حرقة الاعصاب

----------


## Princess

الهي لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا !!


لا تعليق اكثر .. فوق كراهيتي لهالمسلسلات فوق اني ضدهم وما تابعتهم .. انفجع بهالقصيده...
الله يعطي اللي القاها على قد نيته.. على قد نيييييييييييته...

ذكرتني بمقطع سمعته وعصبت بالمره..

حديث لعلي .. للشيخ الأكرف حفظه الله.. 
واحد ماخذنها وقاعد يلقيها و مسوينها بلحن ديسكو... شي مؤلم مره...
تسلم خيو عالطرح 
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون على هيك بلاوي منيلة 
صراحه قبل فترة لما نزلت سالفة اخاف امن اعوفك 
ضاقت الدنيا فيي
الحين وش اقول واللطم رايح للأغنية ولحنها 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ومثل ما قالوا الأخوات 
القصد من العمل البلبلة والشهرة والفتنة لا اقل ولا اكثر 
بجد شي يحز بالخاطر 
الله المعين 
عجل يا فرج الله

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*مااقدر اقول غير ..*
*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ..*
*وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..*

----------


## حلم لطيف

انا لله لهدرجة الإنحطاط وصل

الله يهديهم ويهدينا معاهم بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## جراح العترة

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد

وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

الله يهديهم ويهدينا 

.....كيف رواديد وأسمهم خدام الحسين"ع" ويتصرفوا كد الواحد يحتار 

كيف يبرر ليهم

الله يهديهم ويسامحهم.....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 


*ياللأسف...*
*وياللحزن حقيقة...* 
*عذراً منك يامولاي ياأباعبد الله..* 
*أنتم تقولون نحن خُدام الحسين...*
 
*أتخدمون سيدكم الحسين بهكذا طريقة ؟؟؟*


*أم هل يرضى الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه*  
*بهذه الخدمة ؟؟* 
*أمور تدعو للعجب...*

*وتجعل في القلب حسرة على شيعة الحسين..*

*صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*


 
*أكتفي بذلك معذرة...* 
*يعطيك العافية أخوي الناري..* 
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## سر النجاة

انا لا أريد أن اسيئ الظن والله العالم
قد تكون مفبركة يعني القصة تركيب بتركيب
الآن بات التلاعب بالأصوات شيء دارج مع برامج الأوديو
قد يكون الطور مقارب مما سهل المهمة فركبت الموسيقى لتتماشى مع الصوت
كلمات القصيدة رائعة جدا 
اما إذا كان متقصد بالفعل فإن الحسين غني عنه

----------


## أمينه

الله يعينهم على أنفسهم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> الظاهر ان كل أطوار العزاء أنتهت من العالم 
> ومابقى غير لحن سنوات الضياع منشان يستخدمونه
> جد ماقدرت أستوعب واني أسمع 
> مو قادرة أتخيل أسم الامام الحسين وأم البنين سلام الله عليهم ينذكروا مع هذي الموسيقى
> جد مسخرة ( عذراً على الكلمة)
> بس لان الصراحه السالفة مسخوها
> وبعيداً عني أني الانسانه الكبيرة الفاهمة
> ...



 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الماضي كانت الحان الموالد والعزاء تسرق للغناء
ام الان فصبح الشيء متبادل !!
اسرقني وسرقك عادي مافي اي مشكلة !!
مشكورة  اختي همس على التواجد
يعطيك ربي العافية
ومانقول غير الله يرد عليهم عقولهم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> والله حرام 
> 
> قبل فترة  شفنا ان بعض المطربين صاروا ياخدون اطوار بعض اللطميات ويحورون في كلماتها ويحولونها الى أغاني وما قدرنا نبلعها وما رضيناها لتراثنا الاسلامي الي راح نورثه لأولادنا 
> 
> اما اننا نوصل لمستوى اخد الحان المعروفة ( المشهورة في مجالس اللهو) ونحولها للطم ...هذا هو الانحدار بعينه 
> 
> بكذا حللنا الاغاني
>   يعني ايش راح نقول لاولادنا ...الأغاني حرام  ماراح يصدقون اساسا 
> 
> ...



 والله حرام مادري مادري الى اي مستوى راح يوصل المستوى بهم
كل فترى وطالعين بموضة جديدة حتى الرثاء صار يحتاج الى ديكورات وشكليات وكانه تفنن في العرض
هو رثاء ياعالم وليسى بمصخرة
انا اول مرة اشوف رثاء فيه موسيقى ومؤثرات ووو
هل هذا من شدة الحزن والتأثر بالمصيبة !!
لا اريد ان اطيل ...
مشكورة خيتو على التواجد
لاعدمنا هالطلة يارب
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> الهي لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا !!
> 
> 
> لا تعليق اكثر .. فوق كراهيتي لهالمسلسلات فوق اني ضدهم وما تابعتهم .. انفجع بهالقصيده...
> الله يعطي اللي القاها على قد نيته.. على قد نيييييييييييته...
> 
> ذكرتني بمقطع سمعته وعصبت بالمره..
> 
> حديث لعلي .. للشيخ الأكرف حفظه الله.. 
> ...



 اي والله خية ماختارو الا اخس المسلسات
انا شاهت منه اقل من حلقة وستحقرته
والله قهر  .. قهر.. قهر ,,,حسابهم عند ام البنين
خليها تشفع ليهم بهذا العمل !!
مشكورة خية على التواجد
يعطيك ربي الف عافية
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون على هيك بلاوي منيلة 
> صراحه قبل فترة لما نزلت سالفة اخاف امن اعوفك 
> ضاقت الدنيا فيي
> الحين وش اقول واللطم رايح للأغنية ولحنها 
> انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
> ومثل ما قالوا الأخوات 
> القصد من العمل البلبلة والشهرة والفتنة لا اقل ولا اكثر 
> بجد شي يحز بالخاطر 
> ...



مشكورة عفاف على التواجد
انا اشوف ان سالفة اخاف امن عوفك اهون
لان هم الي باقو قصيدتنا انا ماسمعتها صحيح بس اعتقد انها اهون
من  ان احنا الشيعة ندخل الاغاني على معتقداتنا
الله يسامحهم :evil: 

دمتي بحفظ الباري خية

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> *مااقدر اقول غير ..*
> *لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ..*
> *وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..*



 اي والله ماباليد حيلة
الله يعينا عليهم وعينهم على انفسهم
مشكورة خية على التواجد
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> انا لله لهدرجة الإنحطاط وصل
> 
> الله يهديهم ويهدينا معاهم بحق محمد وآل محمد



 الله يكون بالعون صبراً جميل وبالله المستعان

الله سمع منك ويهدي الجميع الى الحق
مشكورة على التواجد
يعطيك العافية
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> وعجل فرجهم يا كريم 
> 
> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> 
> الله يهديهم ويهدينا 
> 
> .....كيف رواديد وأسمهم خدام الحسين"ع" ويتصرفوا كد الواحد يحتار 
> ...



ماعتقد تنظبق عليهم كلمة خدام الحسين عليهم السلام
الي بتعب حاله وبيكتب على هذا الوزن يكتب اغنية افضل ليه
ولي بتعب حاله وبيلقيها يصير مطرب افضل ليه ووو

مشكورة خية على التواجد 
لاعدمناك
دمتي بحفظ الباري

----------


## LUCKY

هذة المسلسلات اخذت عقول الناس 

و المصيبه اذا اختلطت مع اعز ما نملك في هذة الدنيا و هو عزاءنا  الى اهل البيت او فرحنا مع اهل البيت

ضاااااع الدين و و عقول الناس تمشي و راء اشياء واضح ان نهايتها الفساد

----------


## أنوار المهدي

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
مافي شي إلا وفيه سنوات الضياع
قهر حتى في العزا

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي الناري مرحبتين 

من أعظم المصائب 

أن يختلط العزاء بألحان الغناء 

ومن أعظمها أن يكون لمسلسل خالع وسفيه 

كسنوات الضياع 

من فعل هذا أسأل الله له الهداية 

فهو قد ضل عن طريق الهداية والمواساة لآل البيت الكرام عليهم السلام 

فهل له ما يبرر فعلته ؟؟

نفسي أعرف بس ويش إسمه ؟؟

تعرف ليه ؟؟

إرسال رسائل الانكار حول ما قام به من فعل 


الله يجيرنا من شيء أعظم 


انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 


خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## كبرياء

*.!!!!*
*وين مخه هذآ اللي قآلها ..!!*
*أسآسآ صآآيره بعييييييييده جداااااا عن كونهآ لطميه أو عزآ ..!!*
*مآ أستحى على دمهـ ..!*
*الحين المرآجع تحرمه* 
*وهو يسوي النقيض .!*
*وربي لو أني سنيه قلت لعنبو التناقض اللي على الشيعه*
*المسلسل حراام عندهم ومسوين بأغنيته عزآ ..* 
*لآحول ولآ قوة إلآ بالله ..~*
*وآلله يهدي الجميع ...* 
*شآكره لك طرحك أخي النآرري ..* 
*يعطيك ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدم* 
*كبريآء .....}*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العضيم


يسسلموووووو

----------


## تأبط بودره

*بسمه تعالى*

*فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً*



*السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله و بركاته،*



*أشكر لكم أخي الفاضل الناري هذا الطرح الرائع، كما أعتذر لكم مقدما عن الإطاله، راجيا من الله أن يجود علي لأوضح ما أصبوا إليه:*


*حقا، إن شر البلية ما يضحك!*


*كما و أني أندد و أشجب مثل هذا الأمر مثل ما تفضل غيري،*


*و لكن،*


*لا أرغب أن يقتصر تواجدي هنا على التنديد و الشجب،*


*لا سيما و أنه يجب علينا أن نستوعب عظيم ما على المذهب قد إستجد.*


*فلذا، إسمحوا لي أن أفكر في صوت عال، و أن أقف موقف الحياد لوهلةٍ هنا، لنستوعب ما يجرى.*




*قد شدني ما تفضلت به الفاضلة نوارة الدنيا، أن هنك ممن يسوغ طور العزاء لألحان الغناء،*


*و أن من أعظم المصائب أن يختلط العزاء بألحان الغناء، كما تفضل الأخ العزيز واحد فاضي،*


*فلذا، السؤال الذي يتوارد في الأذهان الآن:*


s *هل مثل هؤلاء من المستشرقين؟ غرضهم التشويه و هم على المذهب دسيسون؟*


s *أم أنهم جهال لا يفقهون ما يعملون و للغير يصدرون؟*


s *أم أن ما يعملونه يرتكز على أساس شرعي، و ينتمي لمدرسة غير التي ننتمي لها، فلذا فنحن لا نستوعبه؟*



*سأفترض حسن النوايا هنا، و سأستثني النقطة الأولى كون مثل هؤلاء غرضهم تشويه المذهب.*


*كما سأفترض لإنتاج مثل هذا العمل، أن يحوى طاقم لابأس به ممن يدعمون و ينتجون و ينقحون، فلذا سأستشني جهلهم.*



*فسيبقى التساؤل المنطقي التالي: هل مثل هذا الإنتاج يرتكز على أساس شرعي؟ و ينتمي لمدرسة غير التي ننتمي إليها؟*


*ليسمح لي أخي الفاضل الناري أن أحاول الإجابة على التساؤل السابق إستنادا على نقطتين:* ( سأتفرع قليلا في النقاش، بس إنت كريم و إحنا نستاهل إن شاء الله)


*النقطة الأولى: هل يصح تجنيد الموسيقي في العزاء الحسيني؟*


*النقطة الثانيه: هل يصح إقتباس أطوار غنائيه للعزاء الحسيني؟*



ggggggggggggggg

*النقطة الأولى: هل يصح تجنيد الموسيقي في العزاء الحسيني؟*
*هو جائز لدى البعض، و لكن بضوابط.*


*و الضابط الشرعي هنا، أن يكون إستخدام الموسيقى بكيفية لاتناسب مجالس اللهو واللعب بشرط لا يكون استعمالها بحسب عرف المحل مشيناً بعزاء سيد الشهداء ارواحنا فداه .*



*و هنا مربط الفرس، و هنا ينتج الإختلاف إن صح التعبير،*



*فضابطنا هنا ما يحكمه هو تقوى الله، فقد يكون ما يطرب البعض، لا يطرب الآخر،* 


*و ما يراه البعض مناسبا، لا يناسب الآخر. و ما يجده البعض تسويغ و تجنيد يجده الآخر مخل و شاذ.*

*و كل يعمل على شاكلته، و كل بنيته.*

*نقطه مهمه أتركها للجميع لكي يتفكر بها:*
*لو لم تتم دبلجة هذا المسلسل، و لم يتم سماع هذا اللحن من قبل، فهل ستقبل به؟ هل ستكون قصيده رائعه؟ هل ستستنكر أم سيكون شأنها شأن سواها؟*


أتذكر أني سمعت عند أحدهم جلوه، كان لحنها مطابق (لأغنية البرتقاله) و عندما سألت و أستنكرت، قيل لي: إن هذا التسجيل قديم جداً، قبل أن توجد البرتقاله بسنوات طوال. 

ggggggggggggggg

*يقودنا إلى النقطة الثانيه و هي جوهر الموضوع:*
*هل يصح إقتباس أطوار غنائيه للعزاء الحسيني؟*

*غيري، و بالأخص مثل صاحب القصيده و من هم على شاكلته سيقول:*


*إن إستخدام أطوار الغناء في العزاء الحسيني غرضه المنافسة لا أكثر و لا أقل،*


*و التجديد في الشعائر إن صح التعبير، هو نتاج طبيعي لمنافسة اللهو،* 


*فلذا، يحاول البعض، و من جملتهم صاحب القصيده إن صحت نواياه، أن يعوض ما يراه نقصا من عزوف الشباب الملتزم عن اللهو و الغناء بالأطوار المستحدثه،*


*و ليس هناك أفضل من الإقتباس مما قد سلب لب العامة و جذبهم نحوه، من تلك الألحان المحببة لهم.*



*( السابق هو ما أراه يمثل وجهة نظرهم، و ليس رأيي الشخصي فيما قد فعل )*



*في رأيي الخاص:*


*أقول هنا: دع ما يريبك إلى مالا يريبك،*


*و هل عجزت عقولنا عن إستحاث أطوار؟*



*للأسف،*


*هناك البعض ممن نراه قد بالغ و أنجرف بحجة التجديد و المنافسه،*


*هناك من دَهَنَ ليُدهَن،*


*هناك، و للأسف، من عولم المذهب،*

*و إنه، و في بعض ما يعرض في إعلامنا، قد سايرنا الضد الآخر، و بالغنا في إنتهاج منهج الطرف الآخر المنافس، حتى أصبح البعض أقرب ما يكون إليه،*


*لا شك أن التطوير مطلوب، والمسايرة من الحكمه، ولكن بشرط أن لا يتعدى الخطوط الحمراء، و التي يحددها الدين قبل العرف.*



*و إن كان الإتباع لا يأتي إلا بمثل هذه الطريقه، فلا خير في الأتباع أصلاً*


*بمعنى، لا خير فيمن ينجذب نحو المذهب بناءا على ما يستسيغ و ما تهوى نفسه.*


*و الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة، و الدين و المذهب رسالة أجل و أرفع من أن نسوقها بمثل هذه الطريقه.*



*علاقتي بالمذهب و من يمثله هي علاقة حب، و ليست علاقة عشق كما يصورها الكثير*


*ألحان تقتبسها عقولٌ جدباء،*


*و تصورها بشموع وإضاءة صفراء،*


*و بتناسق في الألوان الغامقه و الحمراء..*


*وكأن العلاقة مع الإمام، هي رومنسيه و هيام!!* 



*أئمتنا أسمى من ذلك .. ورسالتهم قلة من أحتواها وفهمها.* 



*نعم .. فلـ نجدد ..* 


*فلن نقاوم ما علينا قد أستجد ..*



*ولكن .. يجب أن لا نتبع المثال الهوليوودي فيما ننتج..*


*ولا نصور عاشوراء بمسلسل عشق بحجة التجديد..*



*الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً*



*اللهم بلغنا نصرته ..*


*وهنئنا في دولته ..* 


*عجل الله فرجه الشريف ..*



*أقول ما قلت*
*و الصلاح من وراء ماقصدت*
*مع فائق الإحترام لمن خالفت*




*شكرا لكم حلمكم*


*لا عدمناكم*




**

----------


## كاظم البطاط

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم اهلك من اراد السوء بشريعة سيد المرسلين

----------


## ابوكميل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد والعن اعدائهم من الان الى يوم يبعثون 
بما معنى الحديث
احمل اخاك المؤمن على محامل ولا تتهمه 

اولا :  يجب على الرادود الحسيني ان يعتني في انتقاء الاطوار  وعدم التشبه باهل الغناء 


ثانيا: هناك رواديد كثر يستمعون الى الموسيقى ومن ثم يخرجون الاطوار واغلب هذه الموسيقى اما ان تكون تركية او ايرانية   وانا  سمعت موسيقى هذا المسلسل قبل ان يعرض   لاني من المتابعين لهذا العازف 

العازف تركي اسمه حسنو وهو ملك الة الكلارنيت   



اسف على الاطالة ولعل هذا الرادود لم يستمع الى الاغنية بل استمع الى الموسيقى فقط

----------


## bozainb

السلام عليكم

كنت متوقع بان اللحن يصبح لطمية يوم من الايام

لكن اذا ممكن اسم هذا الشخص الذي لا يستحق كلمة خادم

او اسم اصداره

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم

----------


## ملك الغرام2008

> انا لله لهدرجة الإنحطاط وصل
> 
> الله يهديهم ويهدينا معاهم بحق محمد وآل محمد



ليش مايكتمل التحميل

----------


## ملك الغرام2008

اختي منى قلبي  حملت المقطع وما يكتمل التحميل يوقف عند 99  ممكن الرد بسرعه الان

----------


## طفلة

عفوا اخي الكريمة الرابط لم يفتح معي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

إنا يالله وإنا اليه راجعون

يعزو ويكرمو أهل البيت عن هالأشكال

أستغفر الله

يعني بي أي حق يعملو هذا الشيء 

حتى لو كان التأثير من الدراما التركيه قوي لكن أهـل البيت (ع) أحسن منهم ومن أشكالهم وهـم أفــضل منا بعد


أستغفر الله

يعني ماحد له حق انه يغير من المسلسلات الى شيء الى أهل البيت (ع)


حـتى لو كانت الموسيقى حلوه لكن مو أحلى من المسيقاات الأسلاميه 


لو ويش صار راح يعاقب عليها اللي سواها



أستغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## الصادق الحر

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد اخواني هذا الانسان يمكن جديد ومايعرف بلدين بس الشره على الموقع الي ينشر القصيده عفوا لاتفهموني غلط بس انتو غلطانيين بعد ونطلب من المغني الاعتذار بقصيده الى اهل البيت يتندم على مافعل وليس لشيعتهم واذا لم يفعل فسوف يرى نجمات الظهر وليس نجمات الليل اتمنى ان يعرض كل مافعله على احد المراجع العظام ويستفتيه واتمنى من كل قلبي ان ينتبه مدير الموقع على نشره لهذه الاغنيه وبايع الخمر كشاربه وشكر

----------


## همسه دلع

*السلام عليكم*
*مـــــاقـــــول غـــــير.....*
*إنالله وإنا اليه راجعون...*
*لاحولا ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم...*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بســــم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

عذرا ولكن رأي من رأي الاخ الصادق يجب عدم نشر القصيدة 
والمطالبه بتوقيف بثها على الانترنت وخصوصا إنها اشبه بالاغنيه 
وتوبيخ هذا من يسمي نفسه بالرادود من قبل علماء ومشايخ المذهب الشيعي 

...............

----------


## @Abu Ali@

أريد اسم الرادود للتأكد من صحة الكلام أو إذا كان هناك تلاعب في المقطع قال الإمام علي ( ع ) { احمل أخيك على سبعين محملا من الخير }

----------


## مريم المقدسة

العزاء عزاء اباعبد للة الحسين وليس باطوار وموثرات
واللة انها كلمات رائعة بس الموسيقى واللة حرام
اللة يهديهم
تحياتى اخى النارى

----------


## $ العازفة $

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
مابقي شيء وماحرفُ فيه
الظاهر الدنيا كلها سنوات الضياع
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
انا ابغة اعرف شيء واحد كيف نفس الرادود قالها
مااقول غير عجل ظهورك ياامامي

----------


## رفيق الوفا

شكرا لك 
لا حول ولاقوةالا بالله 
يعني مافي طور ثاني
مالق الا الا طور سنوات الضياع

----------


## القلب الحزين

واو خيا ل تجنن 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ارسم العشق

عقووووووووول صخوووووور وأني أقول 

الحمد الله على نعمه العقل 

هذا بحق أم البنين شي شنيع ولكن لانستطيع القول لاحووول الله 

تشكر اخي يعطيك العافيه ع النقل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم

طبقا للقواعد الشرعية فهي تحرم 

ولا يجوز التداول بها والاموال المكتسبة منها فهي سحت


شكرا لكي اخي الغالي للموضوع

تحياتي للجميع وشكرا

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخذ الموضوع حقه

وأصبح البعض ينسخ المحتوى 

بغرض التشويه وتغيير الغرض الموضوع منه الموضوع 

لذا بعذ إذن أخونا الناري 

سيتم حذف المحتوى مع بقاء النقاش مفتوحاً حوله 


خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## همســ المشاعر

*{.. بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..* 


*ألا لعنة الله على كل من شوه أسم ومعنى [ اللطيمة ]*








*أما أنهم يعزوا كما يعزي الخلق أو فلا داعي لعزائهم..* 

*في حفظ المولى...}*

*همسـ المشاعر*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*مآجوور سيد ،،*

*والله ده يسخر ،،*

*يعني مآعليه سوو حآلهم ميتين على المسلسلآت*

*التركيه ومو مخليين شي وإلا سووهـ عنهم او إيآهم * 

*بس استغفر الله مو لهدرجهـ وشو مثلاً فكر إن بمآ إن هم حبوو*

*المسلسل بيحبو العزآء هيك او عشآن أمثر إستمآعاً*

*لنجمآت الليل  ..!*

*يعني قسماً بالله شي ينرفز سمعتهآ وضيقت خلقي حسيت* 

*إلا مسووينهآ يستهبل عذراً لكن والله احس هيك* 

*هو لو مسووينهآ وسآكت والله استر له بوآجد*

*إلى متى والنآس مآبتعقل يعني عشآن النآس قآمو يشآهدوهـ بدرجه*

*مو معقولهـ يسوي جذي عفر لهني ولا قي حدود المغرووض  ،،*

*عموماً تسلم ،،*

*ربي يعطيك الف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أنا لله وانا اليه لراجعون 

انا بقول رأيي وماتأخذوه بحساسيه 

لأني مااعرف أنا اغنيه سنوات الضياع بصراحه كلماتها روعه 

أنتوا لاتسمعوا الموسيقى بس ركزوا على الكلمات 

هذي وجههة نظري 

تقبلوا رأيي 

تحياتي

----------


## abu_jawad

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم, والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق محمد وأله الطاهرين,*

*شكراالأخ الناري على هذا الطرح,*

*إن مثل هذه الحالة تطابق تماما - وللأسف -  ميول مجتمعاتنا هذه الأيام من الأنسياق وراء مهند أو نور أماشاكلهما من القصص الخرافية, فتنغمس الفكرة في المجتمع ليحور أفكاره الأخرى على نفس النمط أو ماشابهه. ويظن البعض من الجهلة ممن وضعوا لحنا أو نغما على قصائد رثاء أل البيت عليهم السلام يحاكي قصصا أخرى حزينه بأنه يوفي أل بيت النبوة حقهم!! لكن هيهات فهذا الشخص عقيم فكراً وضعيف قلباً وقالبا ولم يجد سوى مايشاهده في الفضائيات الرخيصة الموبوئة ليعبر به عن مختلجات نفسه وفكره المريض, نعم هذا حال مجمعاتنا هذه الأيام وياللأسف الشديد. سعي وراء تقليد الفارغين عقليا والمأجورين لتحطيمنا فكريا, فوصل بهم المطاف لمحاولات سخيفة فارغة لتغيير نظرتنا لأل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة عليهم السلام بأنهم على غرار مسلسلاتهم الوهمية, قصص من نسج الخيال, ولكن هيهات فأل البيت معدن التاريخ الأسلامي وأصل الرسالة المحمدية العظيمة, لا تستمعوا لمثل هذه الشوائب وإن كانت كلماتها أليمة وقد تبدوا صادقة إلا أنها مشوبة بالأفكار ألإنحلالية لأصحابها, فهم لا يستحقون سماعهم ولا سماع أفكارهم المريضة, عليهم بالتوجه للسماء يالإسغفار وعلينا الدعاء بأن يهديهم الله حق هدايته تعالى.* 
*وأخر نجوانا أن يقوم بعض الأخوة بمحادثة من هم على شاكلة هذا الأخ - الرادود - والدعوة لهم بالهداية أو ترك الأمور لمن هم أعلم.*


*طرحتا على المنتدى والولولة من بيوتنا لن يغير شيء, لابد تكون هنالك لجنة متابعة وملاحظة من رجال دين وعلماء ومثقفين شيعة يراجعون القصائد واللطميات قبل أصدارها وخروجها للعلن لضمان حقوق أل البيت عليهم السلام.*

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.*
*أخوكم أبو جواد*

----------


## $ روز $

يسلموووووو على الطرح الحلووووو ..

بصراحه اني لم سمعتها كنت مو قادره اتخيل ان في ناس وصلت بهم الجرأه انهم يذكروا اسم ام البنين و اهل البيت على موسيقى سنوات الضياع ..

احس ان الحسين و اهل بيته ارفع من هالشي .. 

و من جد هي ما خلصت اطوار الدنيا كلها .. عشان يستخدموا موسيقى سوات الضياع ..

بس اكيد اللي سووا هذا الشي .. مستهزئين بأهل البيت .. و مو من شيعتنا ..

لان الشيعي الحقيقي مستحيل يوصل لدرجة انه يذكر اسم اهل البيت على موسيقى أغاني ..

تقبلوا مرور ي

تحياتي ..

روز !!

----------


## ملااك

انا معكم انو ها شي غلط واكبر غلط كمان 

بس انا عن نفسي القصيده حلوه وعجبتني كمان 

يعني هذي بما انها بلحن سنوات الضياع الكل علق وهيك ولا الانو الي ينشدها مو معروف 

اكو الشيخ حسين الاكرف في شريط حق العوده 

وحده من الاناشيد ماخذ لحن غنية ماروعك للنبيل شعيل 

في احد تكلم طبعا لا 



وسوري ع الاطاله

----------


## روائع القصص

لا ويمكن الي سمعوهاا ما فرقو لانهم يسمعو اناشيد بدل الاغاني

بس والله اني وياكم لان ما يصير كذا لانة يعتبر استهزاء

----------


## نيسليهآن

ليش تآخذوهآ من هالجآنب ؟؟

أني أقولكم شي طبعاً بعد سنوات الضياع قآمو مغنييين وطلعو اغآني على نفس اللحن أوكي

طيب وش فيها يعني لو سوو عن ام البنين ع الاقل عاجبتنهم الموسيقى يسمعوها مع عزاا احسن من الأغآني

هذآ هو رأيي وأختلاف الرأي لايفسد في الود قضية

أرقالتحآيآ لشخصك :

نيسليهآن

----------


## أموله

لـآتعليق سفهاء

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أستغفر الله

مو لهدرجه


هو عزاء ولا اغنية أستغفر الله

صراحه شيء لايطااق


يعني بأي حق يقعدوا يخرفوا الموسيقى

ويقولوا عزاء على لحن لمسلسل تركي يعني ولو نحنا نتخيل البدايه

مانتخيلها عزاء

وغير كذا

الموسيقى حرام

وهم حاطين موسيقى

يعني الأوتار موجوده


حتى لو كانت موموجوده

يظل حرام


شيء لايطااق

من الرادود اللي قالها

من رضى لنفسه يقول كذه


غريب بصراحه

شيء غريب


المفروض مايسوي شيء كذه ، الله مايرضى




تحياتي

اسيرة

----------


## madreed

انا سمعت شويه منها
بس ابغي اسئل
من هوه الرادود
ويش اسمه

----------

